# Prayers needed



## rmelton (Apr 17, 2013)

I lost my son yesterday in a car wreak. He was 38 years old, he had two children 15 and 13


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## wswem (Apr 17, 2013)

My sincerest condolences.  Thoughts and prayers to you andd your family.


----------



## eldee (Apr 17, 2013)

Robert, my sincere condolences to you and your family. May peace be with you.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 17, 2013)

That is just terrible news. My sincere thoughts and prayers to you and all the family.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this. He and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## carpblaster (Apr 17, 2013)

ur family will be in our prayers and may the lord be with you all


----------



## dgscott (Apr 17, 2013)

Holding you and your family in prayer.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 17, 2013)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## gvarnador (Apr 17, 2013)

My condolences Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.  Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## healeydays (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry Robert...prayer for peace headed your way.


----------



## jcm71 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss.  Prayers sent.


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 17, 2013)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 17, 2013)

Very sorry to read this.  Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wright (Apr 17, 2013)

We are so sorry for your loss. We lost our son in a car wreak in 2000. He was just 18. We are not suppose to bury our children. It still hurts, you never get over it you just have to continue with life. We will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Apr 17, 2013)

*So sorry for your loss.*

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.  My prayers thoughts and condolences go out to you today from south Arkansas.


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 17, 2013)

Our family is praying for your family.


----------



## monark88 (Apr 17, 2013)

My prayers to you and your family. I understand your family's pain at this time. 
Russ


----------



## MikeL (Apr 17, 2013)

I am deeply sorry.  Words will never be enough but I beleive in prayer and their coming your way.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 17, 2013)

We will be praying for you dealing with the loss and helping his family deal with all that goes with their loss.


----------



## Monty (Apr 17, 2013)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.
I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Haynie (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow.  Can't imagine the pain.

Prayers sent


----------



## Tage (Apr 17, 2013)

My sincerest condolences.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## antiquetoddler (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear that.  Will be praying.


----------



## rmelton (Apr 17, 2013)

My family and I would like to thank everyone at IAP for the prayers


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry for your loss......... prayers sent


----------



## eliasbboy (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.  You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Please know that you and your family will be in my prayers.

Take care and God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## Super Dave (Apr 17, 2013)

My condolences to you and your family.

Dave


----------



## Davej_07 (Apr 17, 2013)

My heart goes out to you and yours at this great loss. What was his name? I'll remember him during the Mourners Kaddish at Shabbat on Friday.

Dave


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 17, 2013)

You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Turningmimi (Apr 17, 2013)

Praying for you and your family, I am so incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Apr 17, 2013)

Very sorry to hear that. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## vanngo5d (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, 

Don Vann


----------



## termitedave (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, Our prayers will be with you and your family!!


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 17, 2013)

Robert, I am very sorry to hear that and I will pray for you and your family.

Harry


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Apr 18, 2013)

so sorry for your loss, may God grant you peace.


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 18, 2013)

Mycondolescenes to you and your family. You all will be in our prayers.


----------



## PWL (Apr 18, 2013)

Condolences for you and your family


----------



## skiprat (Apr 18, 2013)

My sincere condolences to you and all of your family.


----------



## loydstuts (Apr 20, 2014)

*Sorry for your loss*

My prayers to your family.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 20, 2014)

My condolences, Robert. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Pete275 (Apr 20, 2014)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family. I will keep you and yours in my thoughts and prayers.

Wayne


----------



## Jeff turns (Apr 21, 2014)

We will keep you and your family in our prayers


----------



## Sataro (Apr 21, 2014)

So sorry to hear this tragic news. Your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## vcostolo (Apr 21, 2014)

So sorry...praying for you and your family.


----------



## TimS124 (Apr 21, 2014)

My condolences on his passing.


----------



## TurnaPen (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry for your tragic loss, I will pray for you and your immediate family, Amos


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 21, 2014)

So sorry for your lose, you and your family are in our prayers.

Mike


----------



## BayouPenturner (Apr 21, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss, I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## gimpy (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry for your lose, you and your family are in my prayers......

God's Peace


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 21, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear of your tragic loss.  Please know that you and your family will be in my prayers.

God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## ljpilcher@suddenlink (Apr 21, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss.  A prayer for your family in this difficult time.


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.  Adding your family and his to our prayers.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 21, 2014)

My cousin was killed in a car accident on the same day, she was 19 I believe.  I can't imagine the loss of a child.  Prayers sent.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 21, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I hope that you and your family has support and love to carry you through this tragedy.  My sincere condolences to all of you.


----------



## Seer (Apr 21, 2014)

You and your family have our sincerest condolences on your loss.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 21, 2014)

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 21, 2014)

Our most sincerest condolences. We will keep you and your family on our prayers.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 21, 2014)

You and your family are in our prayers.
Our condolences to all.


----------



## Janster (Apr 21, 2014)

...no words can express the feelings of losing loved one. In my prayers, you and yours are included.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 21, 2014)

Robert my heart goes out to you will keep you in prayer


----------



## Krash (Apr 21, 2014)

Robert, I will pray that the Lord will comfort you in this incredible time of personal trial and grief.

*2 Corinthians 1:3-4*
_Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort; who comforts us in all our affliction so that we may be able to comfort those who are in any affliction with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God._

*Psalm 18:2*
_The LORD is my rock and my fortress and my deliverer, My God, my rock, in whom I take refuge; My shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold._


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 21, 2014)

What a terrible tragedy!  No parent should have to bury their child!  That is the worse thing I think can happen to a person.  My prayers are with you through this ordeal.


----------



## jcm71 (Apr 21, 2014)

Robert, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## glen r (Apr 21, 2014)

Robert, I'm sorry for your loss.  I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Old Codger (Apr 21, 2014)

Robert, I can't imagine loosing either of my children and sincerely wish to express my grief at your loss!  May our Great Lord and Savior be with you and your's during this time of loss!  Our prayers be with you and yours!


----------



## ladycop322 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so sorry! I will continually pray for you and your family.


----------



## mark james (Apr 21, 2014)

Robert...  You are in my prayers...  Been there.  No further comments needed, it is a life experience that is unable to communicate.  

Be well.  PM me if needed.

Mark


----------



## tgsean (Apr 22, 2014)

Dear Robert,

I will pray for you, so sorry to hear this. Hope that you will find peace and comfort which only God can give at this time. 

Sean


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Apr 22, 2014)

Our condolences to you and your extended family.


----------



## macsplinter (Apr 22, 2014)

Praying


----------



## ossaguy (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this,I will be praying for you and your family.





Steve


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear about this. Sometimes life doesn't make any sense. Stay strong, rmelton.


----------

